# [FreeNAS] ZFS Resize Virtual Box-



## subcool (May 9, 2013)

Ok. It's a little too late to flog me about what's happened.  So here is my setup.

I have FreeNAS 8.2 on a Virtualbox. My machine is a 64x AMD dual core with 4*GB* RAM. I have severely limited supplies and materials.

I set up the machine with two disks, both on a single 2TB drive. One of the disks, I had to start small, and then resize as I made space for it. It started out at 420*GB*, *I* cleared space on the drive, and with Virtualbox expanded the .VDI to 850*GB*. When I booted into FreeNAS, the original ZFS I created to be 400GB and then expanded to 850GB is now shown as unknown. When I go to import volumes, it sees the new resized ada2 as 850GB.

When I run `zpool status` and such, it does not see the original ZFS I created as "Storage". How do I resize the ZFS without losing any of my data? I did this under the impression that I could resize the ZFS. The only guides and help I can find rely on the zpool(8) commands.

Please help, I've been a few weeks on this already, and need this operational. It is not for a work environment. But I do need this drive functional. During this venture I now lost two laptops and I need to recover them. I do not have any secondary disks to back up this drive onto. This is the backup. And I don't have any funds to purchase a second HDD.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (May 9, 2013)

Effectively, you binary copied the image of the 420G ZFS drive onto a 850G drive.  Metadata that was at the end of the drive is no longer at the end.  This is different than starting out using only 420G of an 850G drive.

If you can non-destructively shrink the drive back to exactly the original size, that should make the ZFS filesystem accessible again.


----------



## subcool (May 9, 2013)

I don't remember what the size was originally.  Not exactly- is there a log or something I could view?


----------



## wblock@ (May 9, 2013)

There is a Logs subdirectory in the directory with each VM.  Don't know whether that will show the disk size changes, have never looked at them.


----------

